# Explosion at Tim Hortons



## zipperhead_cop (2 Apr 2006)

Currently:

http://ca.news.yahoo.cbc.ca/cbc/s/02042006/3/canada-1-person-dies-blast-doughnut-shop-toronto.html

*One person is dead after an explosion at a Tim Hortons outlet in Toronto on Sunday, while the resulting investigation has tied up traffic at one of the city's busiest intersections.
Media reports say the explosion happened at a Tim Hortons store very close to the intersection of Yonge and Bloor streets in the city's downtown core.
The explosion took place just after 1 p.m. local time.
There were no immediate reports of other injuries in the blast.
Details are still emerging about what happened in the incident.
Reports say traffic has been tied up throughout the area. Yonge Street, the busy north-south artery through the city, has been closed in both directions in the immediate area.
Emergency officials are on the scene.*

Too early to say what really happened, but if this was a botched terrorism plan, they sure figured out how to strike at the heart of Canadians 

(editted to take out   icon so as to not imply humor)


----------



## McG (2 Apr 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Too early to say what really happened, but if this was a botched terrorism plan, they sure figured out how to strike at the heart of Canadians


If it was something of that nature, then this spin is not funny.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Apr 2006)

MCG said:
			
		

> If it was something of that nature, then this spin is not funny.



I wasnt trying to be funny.  I use the smiley icons for that.  Tim's is a well known venue for all Canadians and people being afraid to attend one would strike a chord for many people.  It would be the same sort of thing if a Starbucks in the US got taken out.  

Further to my last:

*CP - 38 minutes ago 
TORONTO (CP) - A man died Sunday after an explosion in the washroom of a Tim Hortons doughnut shop in downtown Toronto, police said. They did not immediately confirm reports, by radio station AM-640, that a man had entered the washroom shortly before the blast with explosives strapped to his body. *


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (2 Apr 2006)

Between Bloor and York, its totally closed off.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Apr 2006)

If it was terrorism why detonate in the bathroom and not in the lobby?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (2 Apr 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> If it was terrorism why detonate in the bathroom and not in the lobby?



He may not have meant to detonate in the bathroom...

There were reports in Israel of this happening, and they suspected the reason for detonating in the washroom was an accident. They were simply priming and working up the nerve in the washroom before making their way into the main area, but something went wrong and it went off premature.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Apr 2006)

Yeah I suppose but I think we are all jumping the gun here.  Could have been a kid with a M60 firecracker down the crapper for all we know.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Apr 2006)

Maybe it wasn't meant to be detonated in there. Maybe he was just getting set up, to go out to the busy street, was a total dufus, and triggered it by accident. Don't forget, most of the mules are not the bomb makers. Drunk, high, nervous, who knows, maybe he forgot the instructions. 

Maybe it is nothing of the sort. Let's wait till the cops are done investigating. I don't trust the 4th estate to get anything right until they've been told through official sources, and then not always.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Apr 2006)

Agreed.  But if it turns out to be an IED, then don't be surprised if this thread is an off shoot of this one:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41619.0.html

Was watching CTV, and in the info-scraping race to out do each other, they round up two women to interview.  Not only do they have nothing to contribute, their heavy Asian accents make it pretty hard to understand what they were saying.  Didn't stop the interviewer from trying to flog them relentlessly, though.


----------



## Franko (2 Apr 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> *A man died Sunday after an explosion in the washroom of a Tim Hortons doughnut shop in downtown Toronto, police said. They did not immediately confirm reports, by radio station AM-640, that a man had entered the washroom shortly before the blast with explosives strapped to his body. *



Oh you have to love karma    

Regards


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Apr 2006)

I wonder (if it turns out to be true) that it was the will of Allah that he went off prematurly.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Apr 2006)

I'd like to know how they knew he had explosives strapped to hit body. Did they evacuate the Timmies when they saw this? Another report said the perp had burns to his body. That should be quite an undestatement, normally there's nothing left but chunks of meat wrapped in burnt rags. Bad batch of homemade explosives I guess. Like I said, guess we'll have to wait for the official report.


----------



## orange.paint (2 Apr 2006)

Maybe a sign to Tim Horton's to stay out of Afghanistan?
Wouldn't surprise me if it's just extremist wanna-be's with no ties to anything big.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Apr 2006)

I think we all know that first news accounts are normally woefully inaccurate.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Apr 2006)

Maybe he just blow up his meth kit and the rest is typical media sensationalizing......


----------



## tomahawk6 (2 Apr 2006)

Fortunately more people weren't hurt/killed. Explosions outside of the kitchen area are very unusual, so I think its safe to say that this is probably an act of terrorism. Hopefully this will force the government to crack down.


----------



## Hedgehog18 (2 Apr 2006)

an attack on a tim hortons now if this is not a attack on candian sovernighty then what is  

really hope that the government will smart the hell up now !


howie


----------



## lawandorder (2 Apr 2006)

Hedgehog18 is that a joke or are you just trying to be a smart ass?

Either way its no laughing matter.  It could be almost anything and I don't think its safe to speculate.

I agree with the others who say wait it out and that primary reports are often faulty.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (2 Apr 2006)

CBC reported that there was also a suspicious package found across the street. A bomb disposal team (the robot) made short work of it, but didnt report on whether it was found to be anything more than someones lunch.


----------



## monika (2 Apr 2006)

Whether it is a terrorist group(Al Qaeda cell?) or just one seriously disturbed person, this scares me. That Tim's is always busy, in a very busy area, full of people, kids, you name it. Even scarier is that I almost went up there today to get some stuff from Cumberland Terrace, then decided to just stay downtown and walk. 

With the recent arrests in Windsor and Newmarket, compounded by CAD troops in A'Stan, it could well be a cell decided to do something before getting caught.


----------



## tomahawk6 (2 Apr 2006)

The recent arrests may have disrupted other similar events.


----------



## Trinity (2 Apr 2006)

GUYS

speculation breeds fear......

lets just wait for a reliable source.


----------



## monika (2 Apr 2006)

On 680's 19:00 newscast they said police are calling it "a flash fire." Sorry no link as it is not on 680's web site yet.


----------



## army outfitters (2 Apr 2006)

On the other hand lets think about this for a second. One it was just last week that Timies offered an IPO and it was publicized that they are a US owned company now. Second Tangos getting arrested in Newmarket. Does this not leave you to think that maybe the bigger picture is something is finally happening here in the big CA and that we are a very easy target. I don't claim to know everything but this only makes sense to me.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Apr 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> On 680's 19:00 newscast they said police are calling it "a flash fire." Sorry no link as it is not on 680's web site yet.



So it could have easily been some idiot, in a No Smoking area, lighting up a smoke where there was .......say a gas leak; blowing up the washroom as a result of his need for a nicotine fix?


----------



## monika (2 Apr 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So it could have easily been some idiot, in a No Smoking area, lighting up a smoke where there was .......say a gas leak; blowing up the washroom as a result of his need for a nicotine fix?



I'm certain all the Combat Engs would have a better idea than little ol' me, but that could be in line with the reported "whoosh" sound people in the Tim's heard.


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Apr 2006)

"whooshes" and "thumps" are usually indicative of a low explosive detonation, eg black powder, ditching dynamite, volatile gasses.  A high explosive detonation is usually indicated by a sharp "crack".... for use as a rough guide, only... >


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Apr 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So it could have easily been some idiot, in a No Smoking area, lighting up a smoke where there was .......say a gas leak; blowing up the washroom as a result of his need for a nicotine fix?


Could be, but pure speculation. I did think of some goofus sitting on the john, lighting a smoke and then dropping the match into the toilet detonating his very own toxic fumes into a flash flame.  Having said that, given the nice weather depicted on the telly, methinks a smoker in the boys room is probably not the case.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Apr 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> "whooshes" and "thumps" are usually indicative of a low explosive detonation, eg black powder, ditching dynamite, *volatile gasses*.



Kinda like you'd get freebasing with ether : Would also explain the burns to the body a la Richard Pryor. Need for privacy.......hmmm.


----------



## Armymedic (2 Apr 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

> Could be, but pure speculation. I did think of some goofus sitting on the john, lighting a smoke and then dropping the match into the toilet detonating his very own toxic fumes into a flash flame.



"Mythbusters", on Discovery Channel:

Myth of flaming match lighting own toxic fumes into flash flame.... busted!


----------



## orange.paint (2 Apr 2006)

And there you all have it.A man with a gas can.
Maybe the FLQ is back and running ;D


----------



## FredDaHead (2 Apr 2006)

rcac_011 said:
			
		

> And there you all have it.A man with a gas can.
> Maybe the FLQ is back and running ;D



I know I'm not one of the most tasteful people around, but I'd say this is a bit... tasteless. It's no big deal and I'm not terribly offended, I'd just appreciate if you could avoid joking about the FLQ and terrorism in general.

Feel free to flame me, now.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Apr 2006)

Your going to need a thicker skin as you progress


----------



## orange.paint (2 Apr 2006)

As recceguy said,better get use to joking pretty soon you'll have 20 years punched and joking is all that will keep you going.

No terrorism here just a demented man with a gas can.Anyone can become a terrorist,for a cause or just because.Something to keep in mind.


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Apr 2006)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> I know I'm not one of the most tasteful people around, but I'd say this is a bit... tasteless. It's no big deal and I'm not terribly offended, I'd just appreciate if you could avoid joking about the FLQ and terrorism in general.
> 
> Feel free to flame me, now.



Lost the reason why you find it tasteless, were you a fan of the FLQ?

feel free to flame me.

dileas

tess


----------



## Franko (2 Apr 2006)

Well here it is.....

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060402/tim_hortons_060402/20060402?hub=TopStories



> *Gas can blamed for Tim Hortons explosion*
> 
> Updated Sun. Apr. 2 2006 8:03 PM ET
> 
> ...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (3 Apr 2006)

Ah, well.  Just another nut job.  To be honest, I was really hoping it would be a terrorist.  It would be the best case scenario possible--lone a$$hat accidentally kills himself while preparing to take out a bunch of innocents on the Sabbath.  The only dead person would be the one who deserved it, and Canadians would have a great heads up about the amount of terrorism that exists in this country.  Now everyone can go back to thinking "That only happens in America".  Too bad for the rest of us.  
I wonder if so many of us reacted so strongly, so quickly, because we all know that our 9-11 will come.  Probably sooner than later.  I know I'm waiting for that shoe to drop.... :-\


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Apr 2006)

Are you kidding.
The lefties would be saying that we got hit because wer are there and need to pull out NOW!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (3 Apr 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> Are you kidding.
> The lefties would be saying that we got hit because wer are there and need to pull out NOW!



Lefties will do anything to get their craniums back to the comfortable, familiar place it usually resides in, the rectum.  
We will get hit when it suits the terrorists.  I'm betting Hamas or Hezbolla commits the violence here first, rather than an Al Qaeda sponsored group.  We are costing the Palestinian terror machine a few bucks by cutting them off.


----------



## GO!!! (3 Apr 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Ah, well.  Just another nut job.  To be honest, I was really hoping it would be a terrorist.  It would be the best case scenario possible--lone a$$hat accidentally kills himself while preparing to take out a bunch of innocents on the Sabbath.  The only dead person would be the one who deserved it, and Canadians would have a great heads up about the amount of terrorism that exists in this country.  Now everyone can go back to thinking "That only happens in America".  Too bad for the rest of us.
> I wonder if so many of us reacted so strongly, so quickly, because we all know that our 9-11 will come.  Probably sooner than later.  I know I'm waiting for that shoe to drop.... :-\



+ 1 to all.

All we need is a nice, ineffective terror attack like this one in a few cities to get the public onto a war footing - where they should have been after 9-11.

We need to be vigilant _before_ someone kills alot of us - it is going to happen.


----------



## Gunnerlove (3 Apr 2006)

Hoping for a terror attack? 

While you are at it lets hope a high tension power line fails and kills a bus load of kids so as to remind Canadians of the danger electricity poses.

Wow, do you watch Fox News or are you just "special"?

I am going to hang onto my rights and enjoy my life as I see fit. Not only because it is the opposite of what the Terrorists want, but because it pisses off the fear mongers.

 "Those who would give up Essential Liberty to purchase a little Temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety"
                                        Ben Franklin


----------



## zipperhead_cop (3 Apr 2006)

The halmark of a civil libertarian.  Going off half cocked.  GO!! and I were refering to an UNSUCESSFUL terrorist attack.  I can't even take a stab at what you are going on about.  

And again, a hippie with that stupid Ben Franklin quote.  The guy flew a kite in a thunderstorm.  Sure, he was bright beacon.  Just because someone says a thing, doesn't make it true.  And FYI, it wasn't even his quote:  http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Benjamin_Franklin

Hey, here is an applicable quote from Ben:

"A learned blockhead is a greater blockhead than an ignorant one.”
Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Franko (3 Apr 2006)

It was in a toilet stall...basically contained there.

The bigger question here (too bad he's not around to answer it) is why did he have a gas can on him?

Regards


----------



## GO!!! (3 Apr 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> + 1 to all.
> 
> *All we need is a nice, ineffective terror attack  * like this one in a few cities to get the public onto a war footing - where they should have been after 9-11.



Gunnerlove,

You will notice that I specifically stated "ineffective" in my post.

The Canadian public is in a dreamworld if they think terrorists can't (or won't) strike here. An attack like this one, in which only the terrorist is killed, serves to elevate public awareness of such possiblities while not harming anyone else. 

I realise that this is not yet proven to be a terror attack, but the actions of the Toronto emergency services show that they were concerned about the possiblity, given the actions of the explosives unit when they detonated (two?) other suspicious packages close by. The lessons from Atlanta, when the bad guys blew up ambulances and fire trucks which were responding to the initial attack were well learned. Hats off to them.

We are fighting a war which has not yet been brought to us  here in Canada - apparently an Air Canada flight will have to be flown into the Parliament buildings before people like you wake up - I'd like to see us take some precautions before we have our own 9-11.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Apr 2006)

Having been dragged to two Tim Horton's by feminine company on the weekend, to stand in line behind fools and get crappy service and leave without getting anything because I had enough will power not to gobble down any of their polyunsaturated fat pellets

...sorry, where was I going with this?

Oh well, glad no one that matters was hurt. As for this being a terrorist attack, poor Toronto will do anything to look like a world class city. They need to relax; like the plain girl at the dance who gets all the attention because she actually has a personality, T.O. needs to be more like Calgary. Sit back and let it come to you...


----------



## army outfitters (3 Apr 2006)

And when and if it does happen,  call the Calgary Highlanders to come save us??? Sounds good to me. Drink the coffee leave the fat pills behind, good advice


----------



## aluc (4 Apr 2006)

Armymedic.......

Oooohhhh.....trust me......you CAN light a fart on fire. Ahhh...only to be young again! Although I find it hardly realistic that it would be able to burn a man that seriously.....maybe burn all you arse hairs off at the most.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Apr 2006)

We'll not get into talking about Lemmiwinkles.


----------



## Unknown C/S (4 Apr 2006)

Gunnerlove said:
			
		

> Hoping for a terror attack?
> 
> While you are at it lets hope a high tension power line fails and kills a bus load of kids so as to remind Canadians of the danger electricity poses.
> 
> ...



Good point. 

Due dilligence, and live our lives the way we have in the past and will continue in the future 

Those that "hope" for a Terrorist attack, need to give it some thought.

And yes I agree that the Toronto news media fed off that one. (after all it is the most important city in Canada, just ask anyone from Toronto  :
Seems there are people as jumpy as our southern friends. Soon we'll be banning 6 monthold babies from domestic flights because their name resembles something on a "terrorist list", tapping into phone lines etc.

Here's an idea for all those that endorse this doomsday approach;
Internment camps for those from foreign lands, seems we can't trust anyone nowadays, (hey...take their land away while we are at it)

oooops..............we tried that in the 40's and it really came back to bite us in the butt  :


Ready for the replies,
Sand bagged in and have my helmet on..............fire away  :warstory:


----------



## monika (5 Apr 2006)

Unknown C/S said:
			
		

> Good point.
> 
> Due dilligence, and live our lives the way we have in the past and will continue in the future



Nicely put.

I was downtown when this happened, albeit a few blocks south. When I found out about it, after getting home, I decided to hop back on the subway and go out for the night as I'd originally planned.

Yes, I was a bit scared. I'd rather be afraid outside and enjoying my city(even if the rest of Canada hates it!) than cooped up in fear at home.

Every time I get on the subway or post online, I feel like it's my one woman statement to the Taliban to bleep off because I'll not be cowering in the mountains like their mighty leader.

It's one thing to be vigilant, quite another to hide.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (5 Apr 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> We'll not get into talking about Lemmiwinkles.



Poor, brave Lemmiwinks.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (5 Apr 2006)

Unknown C/S said:
			
		

> Good point.
> 
> Due dilligence, and live our lives the way we have in the past and will continue in the future
> 
> ...



You can relax.  That post is so rife with unsubstantiated rhetoric, I don't imagine that anyone will be too interested in it.  
Except me.
You speak of "Due diligence, and live our lives ".  How do you think that is supposed to happen?  What is "due diligence" to you?  Right now, most people seem to feel that "it won't happen here".  I can guarantee that if you took a suitcase and left it on the TTC subway, it would ride up and down that line until the cleaning crews took it off at the end of the night, or when someone decided to steal it.  Due diligence comes from actually paying attention to what is going on around you.  The fact that this dead clown went into a bathroom, and was observed with a gas can, or whoever thought that he was loaded up with explosives, and NOBODY SAID ANYTHING.  Everyone was just ordering coffees and cursing their loosing rims when Bobo went WOOF.  That is complacency and that is what kills people.  
The "way we live our lives" needs to change.  Sorry if that shakes some people out of their comfort zone.  If you think that wishing it away will work, maybe you should live in Disney World.  Those of us  on the inside (law enforcement)  KNOW for a fact that there are terrorist networks in Canada.  Lame ass laws keep us from doing much about it, until a group is right on the brink of an operation.  
I don't live in Toronto anymore, so the CN Tower won't be coming down on me.


----------



## GO!!! (5 Apr 2006)

Unknown C/S said:
			
		

> Good point.
> 
> Due dilligence, and live our lives the way we have in the past and will continue in the future


...if "due diligence" is defined by sticking your head in the sand, or elsewhere, and pretending that bad things and bad people only exist elsewhere.



> Those that "hope" for a Terrorist attack, need to give it some thought.


the "hope" is for an ineffective, botched job, which would shake Canadians out of their smug stupor, especially in regards to thinking "it can't happen here"



> And yes I agree that the Toronto news media fed off that one. (after all it is the most important city in Canada, just ask anyone from Toronto  :
> Seems there are people as jumpy as our southern friends. Soon we'll be banning 6 monthold babies from domestic flights because their name resembles something on a "terrorist list", tapping into phone lines etc.


....or arresting terrorists with trunkloads of bomb making materials at the Windsor/Detroit border crossing, or pointing out that nearly all of the 9-11 hijackers were in Canada at some point in the year before the attacks, or extraditing Abdullah Khadr, who lost his passport _13 times_ in two years before helping his father and brother kill US soldiers - and we are only now starting extradition procedures against, or kicking his paralysed little brother out of our Country and off of Health Care after he was crippled in a firefight with US troops....yes, all of these events are a crying shame :'( :'( :'(



> Here's an idea for all those that endorse this doomsday approach;
> Internment camps for those from foreign lands, seems we can't trust anyone nowadays, (hey...take their land away while we are at it)
> 
> oooops..............we tried that in the 40's and it really came back to bite us in the butt  :


Actually, it was for recent immigrants from a nation who we were at war with. 

I notice you don't seem to have much empathy for the troops who experienced the tender mercies of the Japanese after the fall of Hong Kong....

....If your version of "biting us in the butt" is a public apology five decades later - I'll be the first to read it publicly - but our security NOW is my primary concern. The BC detention camps were a viable idea *at the time*, and in the context that they were used - which was in the middle of the most destructive war the world had ever seen. 



> Ready for the replies,
> Sand bagged in and have my helmet on..............fire away  :warstory:



The above post is so lacking in insight and intellect, and so obviously inflammatory, I am tempted to dismiss it as nothing more than trolling, but it is just too easy to disprove nearly everything you say - and besides, I'm on vacation.


----------



## DG-41 (5 Apr 2006)

> Poor, brave Lemmiwinks.



He's not poor, he's the Gerbil King!

DG


----------



## zipperhead_cop (5 Apr 2006)

Go!! I think you can chalk this one up to 
 :brickwall: 

Over and above wanting to keep his head in the sand, Unknown C/S appears to be trying to drive his shoulders and torso in.  Or maybe his head is being driven up somewhere else....?


----------



## Unknown C/S (5 Apr 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Go!! I think you can chalk this one up to
> :brickwall:
> 
> Over and above wanting to keep his head in the sand, Unknown C/S appears to be trying to drive his shoulders and torso in.  Or maybe his head is being driven up somewhere else....?



It appears as though you know where the terrorist are, and what has to be done. Here is your chance to leave a lasting legacy. Round'm up

Just take that one "Barney Fife" bullet out of your shirt pocket and get on your way.
(Or is it Buford T Justice, "Gimme a diablo sandwich and a Dr Pepper I'm huntin terrorists")

Lord knows that one should not have a different opinion than you. As a PEACE Officer I hope the citizens in your jurisdiction are not suffering from your zeal to put an end to terrorists and evil doers (as you see it)
Backing the redneck opinion of some that still think "the Japanese Canadians earned the treatment they got"  and "Recent immigrants from a nation we are at war with" Gives one cause to assume they are all terrorists, is not what I call an well balanced individual.

Well done Zipperhead Cop you've managed to give Law enforcement and the Armoured Corps a bad name.


----------



## GO!!! (5 Apr 2006)

Unknown C/S said:
			
		

> Backing the redneck opinion of some that still think "the Japanese Canadians earned the treatment they got"  and "Recent immigrants from a nation we are at war with" Gives one cause to assume they are all terrorists, is not what I call an well balanced individual.
> 
> Well done Zipperhead Cop you've managed to give Law enforcement and the Armoured Corps a bad name.



The "recent immigrants" quote was in regards to the Japanese who were interned during WWII, adjust your spectacles, rub your rheumy eyes and read my post again. 

I advocate stringent immigration policies and security/identification checks so that families like the Khadrs can't get in - I noticed that you neglected to comment on that though.

Apparently we will have to suffer a terrorist attack before cranial/posterior insertion crowd clues in to the fact that we are at war, with enemy sympathisers here in Canada. I stated a few instances earlier, but you neglected to comment on them too. 

Canada is facing a clear and present danger, yet you continue to advocate the "ignore it and it will go away" philosophy.


----------



## Unknown C/S (5 Apr 2006)

GO
 Your personal attack have not gone unnoticed. You are far from objective. The repetitive statements of where I have my head stuck only serve to display your vindictive self-serving attitude. I think you should re-think your reason for being here. Is it a) to share ideas and opinions with others or b) to force your opinion on others and berate, belittle and name call those that have the audacity to have an opinion different from yours.

I shall stop posting, not because of intimidation, but because I am tired of you.

This should allow you to monopolize topics


----------



## muskrat89 (5 Apr 2006)

GO!! - It seems that you have developed (maintained?) a habit of ending every counterpoint with a personal jab, attack or dig. I suggest that you learn a new habit, or you will be playing internet bully on someone else's message board.



Army.ca Staff


----------



## zipperhead_cop (5 Apr 2006)

Unknown C/S said:
			
		

> It appears as though you know where the terrorist are, and what has to be done. Here is your chance to leave a lasting legacy. Round'm up
> 
> Just take that one "Barney Fife" bullet out of your shirt pocket and get on your way.
> (Or is it Buford T Justice, "Gimme a diablo sandwich and a Dr Pepper I'm huntin terrorists")
> ...



Wow, for a guy that was weeping into his keyboard because he could not handle a bit of criticism from GO!!! as a result of YOUR flame, you don't seem to concerned with making inflammatory and insulting comments yourself.  You keep throwing paper tigers out.  GO!!!'s point about the interment of Japanese during WWII was an illustration, not an endorsement.  It was pretty obvious, and only someone going out of their way to be inflammatory would have taken it that way.  
As for hoping for an *INEFFECTIVE * terrorist attack that comes from a deep caring for this country, and knowing that people need to forever get their heads around the new world they live in.  We can all go back to ignoring the planet, but don't think the planet won't forget about us.  Ask ANYBODY that is involved at even the most medium level of intelligence in either military or police and they will tell you that a terrorist attack is not calculated in terms of "if".  It is most certainly a "when".  
As for the reputation of policing and the Armoured Corp, I don't presume to be able to represent with totality either of them.  Do you claim to be a representative of all Infantry Warrant Officers?  I'm sure you were an excellent "Peacekeeper" in your day. :
You know what, if someone were to put our posts on television, and ask people to come forward and claim them I would.  In a heart beat.  For someone who claims to be a warrant officer with a heap of military experience, I think your comrades in arms would be appalled at your concessionist, cut and run attitude.  
So far as rounding up terrorists, I would love to.  I know of four individuals right now  that are associated to terrorism.  I know their names, addresses and where they work.  One of them used to be in the reserves.  However, as you point out, I am "just a Barney Fife" and terrorism is not a scope that is covered under the purview of municipal policing, short of dealing with a present threat.  With each individual I encountered, I contacted the CBSA or the RCMP (on one occasion the Department of Homeland Security directly) and each time I was told indirectly "we are on him, get all the info you can and let him be".  So I did.

As for the warning at GO!!!, I was the one who suggested that Unknown C/S had his head in a confined space.  I will take over the warning issued by Muskrat and ramp it down accordingly.


----------



## GO!!! (6 Apr 2006)

Thanks zipperhead!

Muskrat,

Am I to understand that a certain member is free to declare others to be 

"disgraces" 

"mentally unbalanced" 

and

"redneck"  

but my references to "cranial posterior insertion crowd" are unacceptable?


----------



## muskrat89 (6 Apr 2006)

GO!! (and zipperhead_cop, for that matter) as I clearly stated, my observation was based on your posting _habits_, not an individual's complaint. If you feel you have been treated unfairly, take it up with Mike Bobbitt.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Apr 2006)

And another thread spirals in.


----------

